# Vario inconsistency



## Jon V

I am struggling with inconsistency with my Vario grinder for espresso, on the same (or following) day and with the same bean.

As an example, when using the ratio of 17.5 grams of coffee and a weight out of 32 grams (I am timing the shots and stopping at the target weight):

Yesterday evening: Dial in the grind setting 1-N - extraction time of 26 seconds at the third attempt. Happy with this.

This morning, start with the same setting - extraction time of 40 seconds. Over extracted as expected. Ditch it.

Coarsen grind setting to 1-P - extraction time of 29 seconds. A bit over-extracted but not too bad so drink it.

Make one for my wife straight after: 1-Q - extraction time of 24 seconds. Quite sour. Ditch it.

So grinder is now behaving like yesterday? Make the grind finer - go to 1-N: 22 seconds. Sour. Ditch. OK...

1-M. Now finer than yesterday. 24 seconds. same timing as the 1-Q shot from 5 minutes ago. Sour but drink it anyway.

This is using a calibrated tamper, same distribution methods and extractions are looking ok. Beans are ~10 days after roasting.

The grinder is running when adjustments are made, and I purge a couple of grams through first thing in the morning and after changing the grind setting before grinding for the shot.

This is fairly typical and obviously quite frustrating. I'd expect to have this if switching bean or going to a coarse filter setting and then back. Top burr has been removed and cleaned and interior brushed / blown clean.

I guess I want to confirm that this is not expected behaviour of the Vario, make sure I'm not doing anything stupid and check that I have a legitimate issue to raise with the retailer / manufacturer?


----------



## 4085

Firstly, on the 60% rule, you want to be aiming for 28 gms from 17.5 in. Is the beans/grinder in a room that either gets the sun or is near a central heating radiator or boiler?


----------



## Mrboots2u

When you say the extractions are ok , are you using a spouted or naked to observe this ?


----------



## Jon V

dfk41 said:


> Firstly, on the 60% rule, you want to be aiming for 28 gms from 17.5 in. Is the beans/grinder in a room that either gets the sun or is near a central heating radiator or boiler?


Thanks. I'm going with the roaster's recommendation on this bean for now - I can adjust the ratios once I can achieve consistency.

Good question on the environment. Both beans and grinder are in a pretty stable place, temp / sun wise so I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## Jon V

Mrboots2u said:


> When you say the extractions are ok , are you using a spouted or naked to observe this ?


I am using a naked PF to check the extractions.

I should mention that I have previously seen a drifting of the setting at which the motor starts to labour (This is used for calibration on the Vario and should occur at the middle micro setting on the coarsest macro notch). I have not checked for this recently as I am trying to keep the changing of the grind setting to a minimum. I've also not done any calibration as this is usually the point of labouring.


----------



## Jon V

Something I've noticed - The mounting that the macro adjustment screw (underneath the robber grommet) slides along is quite loose and easily wiggled from side to side. The screw itself is tight - it's the thing that the screw goes into that moves.

Could anyone with a Vario confirm whether theirs does this?


----------



## Nod

Hi Jon

i have a vario and am also finding it annoying... i got mine from hasbean who have been brilliant in helping me out. I think my inconsistency comes from the sliders moving and if you read on line it seems there are shims you can get fitted to stop this happening. i think even micro changes in the position whilst it is grinding can cause problems - this can occur whether you have recently changed the position or not... Also, i find it annoying that for v lightly roasted coffees i cant get it grinding fine enough. i use 18gr weighed and weigh the shot out the otherside with a La Spaz Vivaldi II... i am grinding up at 1a or b which leaves nothing above on the scale for the light roasts... like the recent Burundi in my mug. i even tried upping the dose to 20gr and it still ran through too quick. Anyway, Chris and Dale at Hasbean have been unbelievably helpful and have arranged for the grinder to be collected and it is now with them to be looked at. I will post an update when it is back... fingers crossed... i tried to make espresso today with an original gaggia MM - awful in every way - made me realise generally how lucky i am with the vario!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I hope you get your vario sorted , any espresso grinder worth it's salt should be able to cope with lighter roasts.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear about the excellent after sales' service from HasBean. As Boots says, let us know how you get on.


----------



## aaronb

nod9889 - I bought my Vario from HasBean too and suffered same problem as you. I recalibrated it at their advice so I could get further up the scale (motor was labouring at 1A, now its about half way down the micro). I can now easily grind fine enough for light roasts. Took about 1 minute to make the change using an allen key.

Occasionally I do find the grind has changed when i make no adjustments, I always put this down to changes in the atmosphere (same thing happens on a friends Anfim). It isn't a regular occurrence at all though, and is only a micro notch or two. Don't forget in a good coffee shop they constantly tweak the grinder during the day. If you need massive adjustments when all other avriables remain the same then something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Nod

Thanks everyone.. I'll see how it goes and let u all know. Thanks for the tips aaronb I'm only using at home and am not massively experienced in coffee making so didn't realise atmosphere could make such a difference and that cafés need to adjust grinder through the day..!


----------



## Jon V

nod9889 - yep, definitely sounds like a calibration issue.

Aaron - any chance you could check this on your vario please:



> The mounting that the macro adjustment screw (underneath the robber grommet) slides along is quite loose and easily wiggled from side to side. The screw itself is tight - it's the thing that the screw goes into that moves.


----------



## aaronb

Mine doesn't wobble, that said I never move the major just the minor. Hope that helps?


----------



## Jon V

aaronb said:


> Mine doesn't wobble, that said I never move the major just the minor. Hope that helps?


It does, thanks. Just to check is it the screw under the rubber grommet you're looking at (next to the 'normal' micro calibration screw)? I wasn't planning to adjust it, just wanted to check its tightness.

For whatever reason my Vario's calibration is still drifting around every few grinds.


----------



## Nod

I assume you have seen this... http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-vario-setting-slippage-t17782.html

?


----------



## Jon V

nod9889 said:


> I assume you have seen this... http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/baratza-vario-setting-slippage-t17782.html
> 
> ?


Yes thanks. My issue is a bit different though - the sliders stay in position, but I get varying coarseness at the same setting from one grind to the next.


----------



## Nod

You sure there is no movement at all... I notice there is an almost imperceptible slip as you start grinding... Both levers...but micro worst... It can come and go but I suspect even a tiny change would result in a change in grind given the tolerances... I hold mine in place now as I grind.. Annoying but at least it tries to minimise the problem..


----------



## aaronb

Here is a link to the guide I got from HasBean to re-caliberate.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25117037/Vario-Re-Calibration.pdf

I do not have to hold the sliders when grinding, if that happens then it is broken - speak to your retailer or mahlkonig about it going in for a tune up!


----------



## Fevmeister

new varios (as of 2012) should have the issue of sliding sliders rectified from new as Mahlkoenig have addressed the problem


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear about the excellent after sales' service from HasBean. As Boots says, let us know how you get on.


They have some of the best customer service I've ever experienced


----------



## mym

Interesting. I've not yet found any need to grind finer than 3C on the Vario, even with the Smokey Barn Yirgacheffe, which was the lightest roast I've ever bought. Usually grinding 3M or thereabouts for the dark roasts I prefer.


----------



## Fevmeister

3m would be pretty coarse on my vario!


----------



## Jon V

mym said:


> Interesting. I've not yet found any need to grind finer than 3C on the Vario, even with the Smokey Barn Yirgacheffe, which was the lightest roast I've ever bought. Usually grinding 3M or thereabouts for the dark roasts I prefer.


I guess this just comes down to the calibration. I'd be interested to know where the motor starts to slow down as you move through the micro range on 1-macro.

There is also quite a bit of overlap between macro settings. 1-N seems to equal about 2-C for me.


----------



## aaronb

it's a tad annoying they aren't all calibrated the same when leaving the factory.


----------



## Charliej

All this is one reason why I would never think of buying one, I think for the cost of a brand new Vario you could get and modify an extremely good ex-commercial grinder such as a Mazzer Royal, a Brasilia/Rossi RR55, a Cimbali magnum etc all of which will outlast a Vario in lifespan and provide a far better grind quality. If I can manage to fit an RR55 and now a Mythos in my tiny galley kitchen then anyone can get one into theirs.


----------



## Big O

Charliej said:


> All this is one reason why I would never think of buying one, I think for the cost of a brand new Vario you could get and modify an extremely good ex-commercial grinder such as a Mazzer Royal, a Brasilia/Rossi RR55, a Cimbali magnum etc all of which will outlast a Vario in lifespan and provide a far better grind quality. If I can manage to fit an RR55 and now a Mythos in my tiny galley kitchen then anyone can get one into theirs.


Charlie, although your thoughts and advice is well regarded in many other threads including myself, it's not appropriate to jump into a thread to share your negative opinion of the Vario when this thread seems to have taken on by the Vario owners themselves, sharing their experiences using their own equipment. No one is suggesting size limitations here, no is thinking of upgrading or banging their heads against the wall asking themselves "why did I get a Vario", but more trying to make the best of what they have. I own a Vario and yes I too think maybe I should have gone, Mignon then M/Mini, then SJ then HG One...it's all possible but the beauty of this experience as you very well know is everyone trying out different pieces of equipment with all the different variables to get to the same end result: a nice cup of coffee... Not trying to pick a fight or burn bridges here, just a concern that such comments can effect confidence in newbie's and experienced users alike and halt a thread...which I hope has not done so in this case. peace.


----------



## Jon V

Charliej said:


> All this is one reason why I would never think of buying one, I think for the cost of a brand new Vario you could get and modify an extremely good ex-commercial grinder such as a Mazzer Royal, a Brasilia/Rossi RR55, a Cimbali magnum etc all of which will outlast a Vario in lifespan and provide a far better grind quality. If I can manage to fit an RR55 and now a Mythos in my tiny galley kitchen then anyone can get one into theirs.


By many accounts, good and consistent results are possible with the Vario but this seems to not be universal. While for you taking up a decent amount of your kitchen counter with a commercial grinder is not an issue that may not be the case for everyone. There are a number of advantages to the Vario too - single-dose friendliness, lack of grind retention and ability to grind for filter coffee.

Similar arguments have been made against the Sage as I'm sure you know


----------



## Charliej

I don;t have a Sage grinder just the Dual Boiler machine. I just find it strange that given we are all on a roughly similar path in wanting the best cup of coffee we can make ourselves at home that one would choose to limit oneself with what is arguably the more important part of the equation. Again look at Home Barista and search here there are many threads similar to this regarding Varios of all ages and the trouble people have when trying to use them to pull double duty for brewed and espresso, in fact a lot of people have installed the steel burr set and use them just for brewed.

I also find it bizarre that with what would seem to be fairly patchy quality control people still recommend them, it is important to remember that not just Vario owners will read this thread people considering a grinder purchase will also read it and it is important to add a balanced opinion. As stated elsewhere there are other grinders around that with minor modifications don't take up much more space than a Vario and do a much better job of grinding.

For me it's fairly simple buy the BEST you can with the money available to you and it will probably last you an upgrade or two, for the same money as a new Vario you could probably get a used Mazzer Royal, built like a tank, 83mm burrs, ok they are rather large, but with a lens hopper hood and sweep clean mods make for very low to zero retention issues, can be made kitchen friendly and will deliver a far better grind than a Vario could dream of. Most likely you also wouldn't lose much money when selling an ex commercial on to upgrade but with a Vario you're going to take at least a £100 hit when time to sell comes around.


----------



## Nod

hmmm this is a very interesting debate.. as a relative newby i went with a recommendation of a vario from an 'expert' and a quick look on the forums. i really needed something my wife would tolerate and didnt think a commercial grinder which doesnt fit under a standard kitchen unit would get bought. I think the mazzer mini is small enough but in Plymouth we are in a coffee desert and there is no where to go and look at these things... it is hard to judge from pictures..

I think my problems might arise as i am using an espro tamper... this means i think i tamp light which is why i get quicker extractions and am grinding up at 1a - i realise the theory is that once the puck is compacted then tamping any harder just makes it slower for the extraction to start.. as opposed to slowing up the process overall. Given this theory it should mean that espro tamping should not be a factor and all of our varios should be around the same grind setting for similar beans at weighed doses...? it doesnt seem that it does but i cant think of any other factors given we all seem to be controlling for most of the variables involved in making espresso?


----------



## aaronb

Like I said when I got my Vario a general grind for a good extraction was around 1D and certain light roasts (SqM sweet shop) were gushers at 1A hence the need to recalibrate. No issues anymore.

The Mignon is smaller and cheaper and possibly better, it's all relative.


----------



## Nod

Charliej said:


> All this is one reason why I would never think of buying one, I think for the cost of a brand new Vario you could get and modify an extremely good ex-commercial grinder such as a Mazzer Royal, a Brasilia/Rossi RR55, a Cimbali magnum etc all of which will outlast a Vario in lifespan and provide a far better grind quality. If I can manage to fit an RR55 and now a Mythos in my tiny galley kitchen then anyone can get one into theirs.


So Charliej... if i am going to upgrade from the vario but want a 'normal' size grinder, acceptable to the wife that fits under a normal size kitchen wall cabinet what do you recommend.. i am happy to hunt down a second hand ex commercial but space and the look is the main limiting factors to keep the wife happy. the vario has issues but is small...


----------



## Kyle548

Charliej said:


> All this is one reason why I would never think of buying one, I think for the cost of a brand new Vario you could get and modify an extremely good ex-commercial grinder such as a Mazzer Royal, a Brasilia/Rossi RR55, a Cimbali magnum etc all of which will outlast a Vario in lifespan and provide a far better grind quality. If I can manage to fit an RR55 and now a Mythos in my tiny galley kitchen then anyone can get one into theirs.


I have both a magnum and a vario and both are great grinders.

What the vario lacks in quality it makes up for in manageability.

The build quality is not exactly poor either, compared to the Italian build quality of the magnum, it still feels quite solid.

The burr adjustment mechanism is probably the only fault it has, as it's a little finicky and fragile. But it's not like the magnum is perfect - even less perfect when you put in some magnetic SS burrs.

Apart from that, the burrs on the vario are quick.

I can't speak for espresso, as I use it for brewed with the SS burrs - but it takes about 1s to grind 1g at the finest setting with the SS burrs.

While the vario actually cost me more, it's not a grinder I regret buying and while I can't speak for the other guys who brew espresso with it; the only thing better for brewed would be something like a Tanzania which is even more of a magnum than the la cimbali.


----------



## Charliej

The OP is discussing espresso grinding with the Vario though and for the same cost you can buy a grinder that is leagues above a Vario in terms of grind quality, there are so many threads discussing Varios with drifting grind setting from forums all over the world that would ring alarm bells with me when looking into a new grinder, it also seems that this is an issue that occurs regularly enough for there to be some serious issues with it, along with the seemingly arbitrary alignments. For me it's simple I just wouldn't buy one.

Nod for something that will fit under the kitchen cabinets in the ex commercial line there is the Mazzer mini or even a Mazzer SJ with a lens hood hopper and the doser modded with the clean sweep mods, a forum sponsor was recently offering a brand new Mazzer Mini doser version for £385 brand new, there is also the Eureka Mignon available in a range of colours friendly to most "Directors of Domestic Affairs". Coffeechap can refurb Mazzers in the colour of your choice.


----------



## Jon V

Charliej said:


> The OP is discussing espresso grinding with the Vario though and for the same cost you can buy a grinder that is leagues above a Vario in terms of grind quality, there are so many threads discussing Varios with drifting grind setting from forums all over the world that would ring alarm bells with me when looking into a new grinder, it also seems that this is an issue that occurs regularly enough for there to be some serious issues with it, along with the seemingly arbitrary alignments. For me it's simple I just wouldn't buy one.
> 
> Nod for something that will fit under the kitchen cabinets in the ex commercial line there is the Mazzer mini or even a Mazzer SJ with a lens hood hopper and the doser modded with the clean sweep mods, a forum sponsor was recently offering a brand new Mazzer Mini doser version for £385 brand new, there is also the Eureka Mignon available in a range of colours friendly to most "Directors of Domestic Affairs". Coffeechap can refurb Mazzers in the colour of your choice.


Not arguing against this Charlie - my own experience is too limited to do that. But the grind / taste quality of the Vario is generally considered a step up in grind quality / taste from the Mazzer Mini and by some (who've owned both) on par with the Super Jolly and other higher end grinders - http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/baratza-vario-grinder-second-look-t10195-20.html#p117735. This factored into my buying decision. For day to day operation there may be advantages to the Mazzers in terms of consistency etc.

For small grinder, other than the Mignon, the Bezzera BB05 looks interesting: http://casabarista.com/espresso-equipment/coffee-grinders/bezzera-bb005/


----------



## m4lcs67

I have been reading more about the different grinders that are out there and while I was initially sold on the Vario I have been reading more about the inconsistent grinding issues that come with it.

I had also considered the Mignon and while I initially slated it because of it's looks, it is actually beginning to grow on me. Also from what people have said it knocks spots of the Vario from a grinding point of view and that is ultimately what matters. The Vario could be the prettiest grinder in the world, but if it has issues with the quality of it's grind then it isn't doing what it should and therefore isn't really fit for purpose. Does the Mignon have ceramic burrs? I have watched a couple of Youtube videos about it and it is beginning to grow on me.

I haven't finally made a decision one way or another, but reading all the different comments and opinions all bets are off right now. Hell. I even broke the news to my wife yesterday that I wanted to spend £320 on a coffee grinder. I bet you can gather her response. I did my best, we need to get a good grinder sales pitch to her. It is still a work in progress. I'll keep on at her. If I bug her enough she will hopefully concede. I think she was thinking that you can get a crappy £20 blade grinder from Argos and to get great results with it. Just got to look at prices of the Mignon and also colours. If I go for it I would want a stainless steel one to go with my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just as a quick question why are you spending £320 on a grinder if its a mignion

Coffebean was doing them delivered for £265 ( unless he isn't anymore ) ...

Unless your absolutely have to have another colour than the standard , that £55 could be used on other nice coffee or accessories


----------



## Charliej

Jon V said:


> Not arguing against this Charlie - my own experience is too limited to do that. But the grind / taste quality of the Vario is generally considered a step up in grind quality / taste from the Mazzer Mini and by some (who've owned both) on par with the Super Jolly and other higher end grinders - http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/baratza-vario-grinder-second-look-t10195-20.html#p117735. This factored into my buying decision. For day to day operation there may be advantages to the Mazzers in terms of consistency etc.
> 
> For small grinder, other than the Mignon, the Bezzera BB05 looks interesting: http://casabarista.com/espresso-equipment/coffee-grinders/bezzera-bb005/


For an extremely experienced view on the Vario check out DaveCUk's post on the other active Vario thread, I would also point to the fact that if they really are that good then why don't more people own and use them on here instead of choosing to buy Mazzers or other grinders instead. As the HB thread notes on that day, that particular Vario with those beans in the opinion of two people did well, it also goes on to say that that particular Vario had to be calibrated before they performed these tests, the exact misalignment issue we have been discussing, if you also read through the thread to the end the longevity of the Vario is called into question.

For me I don't want a grinder that frequently needs to be recalibrated, or even may need recalibrating after performing it's supposed function of being able to grind from one extreme to the other.


----------



## m4lcs67

Sorry Mrboots,

I didn't make myself very clear did I? £320 was the cheapest I had seen for the Vario. I know the Mignon is cheaper, so if I go for that then i'll be saving money and thus keeping er indoors happy at the same time.


----------



## Sharkie

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=54317


----------



## Sharkie

This is what Glenn thought of the vario

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showpost.php?p=54317


----------



## Glenn

Sliders slipping sounds like the shims are required for the levers as they can wear with use.

The fix takes a few minutes and requires a screwdriver.

I will contact Baratza (USA) who provide them and ask that a batch is sent to me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

m4lcs67 said:


> Sorry Mrboots,
> 
> I didn't make myself very clear did I? £320 was the cheapest I had seen for the Vario. I know the Mignon is cheaper, so if I go for that then i'll be saving money and thus keeping er indoors happy at the same time.


Cool don't want you out of pocket buying a mignion for over the odds!


----------



## vikingboy

In my humble opinion, there's nothing wrong with a vario, the fact the case is made out of plastic has no bearing on its longevity, unless you want to bash beans to death with it. It's a fine grinder in my experience and has only needed calibrating once for peace of mind. I don't have any inconsistencies with mine outside of the usual humidity and bean age. No it doesn't taste as good as the ek43 or k10f but then it's a fraction of the price and I wouldn't expect it to. It's small unobtrusive and for someone who doesn't want their kitchen to look like Starbucks, is a good product.

Pick one up second hand for 200odd notes and if you don't rate it in use, you can flip it for what you paid for it. They sell all day long at 200odd and then you would have a reference if you go to another grinder.

No substitute for trying these things yourself and it's a great learning experience.


----------



## Sharkie

vikingboy said:


> In my humble opinion, there's nothing wrong with a vario, the fact the case is made out of plastic has no bearing on its longevity, unless you want to bash beans to death with it. It's a fine grinder in my experience and has only needed calibrating once for peace of mind. I don't have any inconsistencies with mine outside of the usual humidity and bean age. No it doesn't taste as good as the ek43 or k10f but then it's a fraction of the price and I wouldn't expect it to. It's small unobtrusive and for someone who doesn't want their kitchen to look like Starbucks, is a good product.
> 
> Pick one up second hand for 200odd notes and if you don't rate it in use, you can flip it for what you paid for it. They sell all day long at 200odd and then you would have a reference if you go to another grinder.
> 
> No substitute for trying these things yourself and it's a great learning experience.


Totally agree

I think the vario like any grinder has it's niggles but what grinder doesn't?

Grind retention, static problems, clumping, the list goes on.

One thing I do know is my little vario can produce a better tasting cup of coffee than 99.9% of the coffee shops I visit and they are using much more expensive commercial grinders.

For me to consider an upgrade I think I would have to shell out a small fortune on a really high end grinder for my pallet to notice a significant difference in taste.

Just my opinion for what it's worth☕


----------



## Charliej

It all depends on what you call a small fortune I guess, when taking into account what I got for my RR55 the Mythos hasn't cost me much at all and the difference in the cup is almost as great as when I went from the MC2 to the RR55.


----------



## Sharkie

Well put it this way, I purchased a bundle of coffee equipment and sold it all on keeping just the Vario for myself which works out that it cost me a grand total of £75. So whatever I would upgrade to would cost a fortune in comparison


----------



## Charliej

Well if you want to look at it in those kind of terms my current set up of the Sage DB and Mythos, after selling on the old kit has cost me a grand total of £375, I'd say that was a bargain.


----------



## Sharkie

Totally agree Charlie that is a bargain.

Hopefully if the forum have another grind off I will be able to attend and try the differences in grinders and taste.

I also believe it is down to how you drink your coffee, I drink almost exclusively cappuccino's so I'm guessing the milk must somehow mask the taste of the coffee compared to drinking just espresso?


----------



## Charliej

Not really I drink about 50-50 espresso and milk based and the flavours come through in both, depending on the bean/blend I've had some coffee that I really disliked as espresso but made and excellent flat white and vice versa. I haven't yet bought anything such Raves Fudge that's made for milk based drinks not espresso and that I've had before since getting the Mythos. The flat whites made with the Thai Doi Chaang DSOL beans have much more flavour and tastes I didn't get with the 64mm burr RR55, only cracked the bag of those this morning and not had an espresso yet but I'm expecting similar results.

All I can suggest is talk to Dave (Coffeechap) and asking him what he has and what he can recommend from your current grinder, for me it had to be an OD grinder( as my fingers just don't work properly in a morning so thwacking a doser was out) which already limits options, Dave did say that although a K30 would be an upgrade it wouldn't make the massive difference that the Mythos has, but I would imagine from a Vario a K30 would be a huge difference. Having discovered that a Mythos would actually fit into the space I had , I went from a phone call to chat about possible upgrades on a Tuesday to a Mythos arriving 2 days later, all I needed to do was get a small piece of 12mm marine plywood just to square off the round edge of my bench where it runs up against a fixed kitchen unit and that was that.


----------



## Sharkie

There is a mythos listed on eBay at the moment at £695 starting price, this is the third time it has been listed without any bids. Is this a good price for one of these?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sharkie said:


> There is a mythos listed on eBay at the moment at £695 starting price, this is the third time it has been listed without any bids. Is this a good price for one of these?


Hmmm, ask dfk or Dave they have some knowledge of this seller.

Depends what condition they are in.


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmmm, ask dfk or Dave they have some knowledge of this seller.
> 
> Depends what condition they are in.


think this seller sells ex M&S cafe grinders?? so some may have had a lot less use than others


----------



## jeebsy

The M&S person is the one that put them on Gumtree and wouldn't budge on the price. 695 is under what she wanted for them IIRC


----------



## Sharkie

I think when I come round to upgrading I will get in touch with Dave (cc) and see what he has got so I can try before I buy. Would sooner purchase from a trusted forum member


----------



## kikapu

jeebsy said:


> The M&S person is the one that put them on Gumtree and wouldn't budge on the price. 695 is under what she wanted for them IIRC


There you go pissing on my chips again!









Now you say that I remember that it was gumtree!


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmmm, ask dfk or Dave they have some knowledge of this seller.
> 
> Depends what condition they are in.


Well it will probably have been cleaned at least









Dave described the Mythos I now have which came from Callum as being relatively high mileage, but nothing to worry about at all. They have the Titanium burrs as standard will last almost forever for home use, mine functions exactly as it should, they grind at an amazing speed and only have ~1 gram of retention, I'm having to grind pretty fine for the current DSOL Thai Doi Chaang Peaberry beans I'm on the minute and there's no clumping and takes 3.69 seconds for 20g straight into the middle of the portafilter. It has certainly lifted my coffee to another level over the RR55 and Sage combo which was damn good anyway. I'm currently talking to Andy from the Coffebean about the smaller hoppers as used on the new Mythos One to see what sort of price he might be able to do these for as either just one for myself or a potential group buy.

I've only had the Mythos for a week now but I'm pretty sure I won't be upgrading grinders for a very long time now, as anything that would be a significant upgrade is way more than I can see myself affording, other than finding a bargain Kony-E or the like, which is again not likely.


----------



## vikingboy

Puts vario into perspective to some of the behemoths that some guys are using.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I didn't realise you had got a mythos Charlie........(27)


----------



## vikingboy

and yes, I had to take the rubber feet off the '43 to get it under the shelf.


----------



## Sharkie

Wow that's some setup


----------



## vikingboy

let this be a warning to anyone who gets into coffee..its a slipper slope.







Only a year ago this was me having just spent a fortune on a mc2 and Cherub.....










PS - the orange cloth is probably due for replacement too by the looks of things :-D


----------



## jeebsy

vikingboy said:


> Puts vario into perspective to some of the behemoths that some guys are using.


Tease!

13char


----------



## Sharkie

vikingboy said:


> let this be a warning to anyone who gets into coffee..its a slipper slope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a year ago this was me having just spent a fortune on a mc2 and Cherub.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - the orange cloth is probably due for replacement too by the looks of things :-D


My 6 year old daughter was visited by the tooth fairy the other night, in the morning I asked her what she was going to spend her pound on? Expecting her to say sweets or books she turned to me and said I am going to buy you a new coffee machine daddy!

Upgrading affects us at all ages?

Bless her


----------



## garydyke1

vikingboy said:


> and yes, I had to take the rubber feet off the '43 to get it under the shelf.


Sneeky upgrade.


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> I didn't realise you had got a mythos Charlie........(27)


It's still fewer times than you've mentioned your lack of an EK43 or Hausgrind plus your posts about your loaner Fiorenzato or the number of posts you make about your L1, don't throw stones indoors when you live in a glass house !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

..............

No stones charlie just humour

If it's touched a nerve I apologise


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> ..............
> 
> No stones charlie just humour
> 
> If it's touched a nerve I apologise


The 1st few times it was amusing, it's just getting a little old now and kind of makes me feel like I can't discuss anything to do with the Mythos without you counting the number of posts Martin. Yes I'm still excited about it as I never thought I'd be able to afford one, or get one into my kitchen and I'm still in playing with it mode.


----------



## Mrboots2u

As I said I apologise


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

talking of slippery slopes a year ago I had a range of brewing equipment a vario and a hario pouring kettle. good grief :/ I still have a range of brewing equipment however I have upgraded the vario a little







and potentially still moving on. I blame Glenn


----------



## Charliej

CoffeeJohnny said:


> talking of slippery slopes a year ago I had a range of brewing equipment a vario and a hario pouring kettle. good grief :/ I still have a range of brewing equipment however I have upgraded the vario a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and potentially still moving on. I blame Glenn


I don't blame Glenn I partially blame myself, Sage and then Dave for his enabling skills, but I don't regret a single penny I have ever spent on my coffee gear, only on some of the beans I've bought in the past, and even though my tastes in coffee are changing, the Hasbean espresso starter pack of January 2012 in particular as I thought it was all utterly vile and have never revisited Hasbean blends since.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

True I didn't buy anything I didn't want. I'm happy with what I have now. Reminded myself this morning with a stunning espresso







I'm lucky and also thankful for the people on here as can always know if stuck on anything I can flick through the threads or ask a question. Did you think all the blends vile? I don't like Blake personally.


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> the Hasbean espresso starter pack of January 2012 in particular as I thought it was all utterly vile and have never revisited Hasbean blends since.


I think you should try them again now with your more capable set-up dude, particularly preinfusion


----------



## Charliej

CoffeeJohnny said:


> True I didn't buy anything I didn't want. I'm happy with what I have now. Reminded myself this morning with a stunning espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky and also thankful for the people on here as can always know if stuck on anything I can flick through the threads or ask a question. Did you think all the blends vile? I don't like Blake personally.


John at the time with the MC2 and Classic I didn't like any of them at all and thought the Breakfast Bomb was the worst of the lot.

I need to clear the current backlog of beans before buying any more at the moment lol I may revisit them at some time , but probably only one at once.


----------



## aaronb

I don't have much good to say about HB blends.

Their single origin's though, wow. flavour flavour flavour. pulled slightly longer on the L1, beautiful.


----------



## EWCC

aaronb said:


> I don't have much good to say about HB blends.
> 
> Their single origin's though, wow. flavour flavour flavour. pulled slightly longer on the L1, beautiful.


I totally agree with you on this one!


----------



## Glenn

The Vario slider shims have been shipped to me already.

I will update when they arrive and then start a list to send out to.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Kicker as espresso is good as is jabberwocky kicker isn't good in milk though. Perfetio is the best hasbean blend in my humble.

Kicker will kick your mouth all over if you don't nail it though.


----------



## garydyke1

These coffee shop blends have been ace from what I have tasted .


----------



## jeebsy

Loved the Bold St blend


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> These coffee shop blends have been ace from what I have tasted .


tried Aprils yet?.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I wasn't keen on the Acidity Squirrel but the other 2 were good. Should get into Aprils Didn't You Do Well Psyduck early next week - will report back when I do


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> tried Aprils yet?.


Broke into it earlier than expected. Smells very funky when you open the bag. Pretty good 1st shot, 18.5g into 27g in 28s. Taste descriptor of blueberry and sherbet is bang on! I'd describe it more like those fizzy sherbet centred sweets. Tingles the mouth for a good while afterwards with bursts of fizz and blueberry.

Really different, but in a good way! Interesting to see how it'll perform in milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sounds Lovely!!!!


----------



## Nod

> The Vario slider shims have been shipped to me already. I will update when they arrive and then start a list to send out to.


Glenn - I'm interested in these please thanks


----------



## Glenn

Ok, will keep a set aside for you. Will announce when package arrives.


----------



## Glenn

The Vario lever Shims have arrived

Please PM me your address details if you would like a set sent out

These will stop the levers jumping during grinding...........

Please only apply if this is currently happening

This issue usually only affects the older version of the Mahlkonig Home Vario grinder


----------

